# Public Transportation on Kauai?



## flindberg (Nov 18, 2017)

Hi all, I know there is a county bus system that goes around the island main roads. We are considering this as waited too long to book a rental car. Just wondering if anyone has experience taking the local bus? Also, I know Uber or Lyft are on Maui, anyone ever seen one on Kauai? Or know of other local taxi or combi-type ways to get around that don't cost an arm & a leg?
Thx! and Happy Thanksgiving all!


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 18, 2017)

Kauai is very rural - you need a car.

Try:  https://www.discounthawaiicarrental.com

This is a consolidator that can search for all availability on the island.


----------



## geist1223 (Nov 18, 2017)

Public Transportation on Kauai - HA HA HA. How many years is your vacation going to be? There is a bus system but you have to have lots of time to waste. Plus the nearest bus stop may be quite a walk from the sites you want to see.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 18, 2017)

One time I looked into taking the bus from Kapa'a to the airport, when I was staying over one day longer than DW. 

Decided it wasn't feasible when I read the rules for riding the bus - suitcases not allowed.


----------



## flindberg (Nov 19, 2017)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> One time I looked into taking the bus from Kapa'a to the airport, when I was staying over one day longer than DW.
> 
> Decided it wasn't feasible when I read the rules for riding the bus - suitcases not allowed.


Thank you! That is very helpful to know about no suitcases. The website lists things you can and cannot bring but no mention of suitcases - no surfboards/yes skateboards for example ;-)


----------



## flindberg (Nov 19, 2017)

geist1223 said:


> Public Transportation on Kauai - HA HA HA. How many years is your vacation going to be? There is a bus system but you have to have lots of time to waste. Plus the nearest bus stop may be quite a walk from the sites you want to see.


Thank you for replying. Walking is not a problem for us


----------



## flindberg (Nov 19, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> Kauai is very rural - you need a car.
> 
> Try:  https://www.discounthawaiicarrental.com
> 
> This is a consolidator that can search for all availability on the island.


Thanks!!


----------



## taterhed (Nov 19, 2017)

Also, book a refundable rental car at your favorite site  (or directly with Autoslash.com); I use Costco.

Then, track your reservation with Autoslash.com   They will update you with best reservation and monitor for changes.  Worked great for me multiple times this last 2 years on HI and domestic/mainland.  

Don't forget to cancel original bookings if you do rebook with autoslash.  They will work with reservations at any car company--as long as you can cancel the original reservation.

BTW:  If they send you a reservation offer that doesn't seem right or what you requested, email them to clarify:  some of the emails they send are exactly what you want...but the text in the offer doesn't fully describe the rental.

Try it...you'll like it and it's free.

PS:  You NEED a car in Kauai unless you're staying in Lihui and never leaving.


----------



## flindberg (Nov 19, 2017)

taterhed said:


> Also, book a refundable rental car at your favorite site  (or directly with Autoslash.com); I use Costco.
> 
> Then, track your reservation with Autoslash.com   They will update you with best reservation and monitor for changes.  Worked great for me multiple times this last 2 years on HI and domestic/mainland.
> 
> ...


TY! Will have a look at Autoslash.com ! I did not know about them.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 20, 2017)

flindberg said:


> Thank you! That is very helpful to know about no suitcases. The website lists things you can and cannot bring but no mention of suitcases - no surfboards/yes skateboards for example ;-)



From the website.  The key is the size limitation and that the luggage can't be in the aisle or on a seat.


----------



## taterhed (Nov 20, 2017)

The key is:  If you try to ride the bus in rush hour, with your carry-on bag (actually larger than airline limits) and a personal item (backpack), you'll probably find that you don't have anywhere to sit/hold your luggage.  Then it will be in the aisle.

We've had this problem on Kauai and Oahu.  They are NOT happy when you bring lots of items on the bus when busy.  They will make some storage available, but they don't like it.  Ask me how I know....I won't do it again.  Backpack ok, suitcase? Bus better have lots of seats.  You want to hear the locals and driver talk bad about tourists?  try it.

IMHO.  The bus is fine if you need a ride somewhere, but airport to hotel is not a good idea says me.


----------



## flindberg (Nov 20, 2017)

IMHO.  The bus is fine if you need a ride somewhere, but airport to hotel is not a good idea says me.[/QUOTE]

TY! Appreciate learning from others experience!


----------



## artringwald (Nov 20, 2017)

Koloa and Poipu used to have plenty of comfortable seats at the bus stop, but when we were there last winter, the chairs were gone.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 21, 2017)

Making the trek to Ke'e Beach (end of the road, north shore) is a trip for which public transit would probably a good idea - if it weren't for the limitations on what you can carry on the bus with you.


----------



## flindberg (Nov 21, 2017)

artringwald said:


> Koloa and Poipu used to have plenty of comfortable seats at the bus stop, but when we were there last winter, the chairs were gone.


:-D I love it! So Kauai! Thanks for sharing - great pic. I love Kauai, Our family has been vacationing there since 1991. Rental cars are usually a bit pricey - but waiting til last minute over Christmas??? Will never do that again!


----------



## flindberg (Nov 21, 2017)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Making the trek to Ke'e Beach (end of the road, north shore) is a trip for which public transit would probably a good idea - if it weren't for the limitations on what you can carry on the bus with you.


We love Ke'e - doesn't everyone! ;-) So it's good to know one can take the bus (from Princeville). Booking a car as late as we did, half our party will be using the bus at least some of the time. Appreciate the info!!


----------



## flindberg (Nov 21, 2017)

flindberg said:


> TY! Will have a look at Autoslash.com ! I did not know about them.


Thank you! So great to know about Autoslash.com! It's a great resource...


----------



## flindberg (Nov 21, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> Kauai is very rural - you need a car.
> 
> Try:  https://www.discounthawaiicarrental.com
> 
> This is a consolidator that can search for all availability on the island.


Thank you Denise! It is a great resource! We ended up booking our one vehicle through them. Would have gotten 2 if we had shopped earlier, but now we will have bus adventures to share ;-) when we end up going in separate directions...


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 21, 2017)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Making the trek to Ke'e Beach (end of the road, north shore) is a trip for which public transit would probably a good idea - if it weren't for the limitations on what you can carry on the bus with you.





flindberg said:


> We love Ke'e - doesn't everyone! ;-) So it's good to know one can take the bus (from Princeville). Booking a car as late as we did, half our party will be using the bus at least some of the time. Appreciate the info!!


I walk back what I wrote.  The bus doesn't go beyond Hanalei.  For some reason I thought there was bus service to the end of the road; perhaps there was at one time, but not now. 

So the only way to get out there is by private vehicle.  Maybe some of the people could use Uber all the way to Ke'e, bringing the gear with them.  Meanwhile, the other parties take the car and park where they can.  But then the people won't have to carry the beach gear along with them, making the trek less burdensome.


----------

